# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΠΣΕΕΠ   2012

## jk21

Ο ΠΣΕΕΠ ειναι αυτος που φέτος θα ξεκινησει τον << χορο >> των εκθεσεων απο οτι βλεπω ! αρχες ΟΚΤΩΒΡΗ ! 5-7 του μηνα  .καλα να ειμαστε θα τον επισκεφτω και ελπιζω να συναντησω και αρκετους απο σας !


\

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σε ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη.. Είναι ένα ωραίο γεγονός, αλλά δυστυχώς είμαι στην Κύπρο και θα χάσω τέτοιο θέαμα... :Sick0026:

----------


## takis1976

τυχεροι οσοι θα παρευρεθουν τι να κανουμε δεν ειναι το οτι ειμαι μακρια ειναι και η εποχη δυσκολη παντως οσοι πατε να μας πειτε την εμπειρια σας ισως και καποια φωτογραφια απο την εκθεση.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν παω παλι με καμμια αδεια μπαταρια στη μηχανη ... οπως στη συναντηση μας στο αλσος περιστεριου    :Anim 55:   θα εχουμε σιγουρα και φωτογραφιες  .απο οτι ξερω καποια μελη μας θα ειναι και διαγωνιζομενοι ! η ΡΙΑ (ria ) πχ ειναι απο παλια στον συλλογο με τα παραδεισακια της !

----------


## geog87

θα το κανουμε σαν συναντηση???

----------


## jk21

γιατι οχι; λετε να το ξεχασα που αναφερθηκε και σαν προταση στην συναντηση ;  συντομα θα ανοιξουμε και θεμα

----------


## geog87

μια χαρα λοιπον!!!θα ηταν τελεια να ''ψηφισουμε'' μια μερα και ωρα και να συναντηθουμε εκει να πουμε οσα δεν προλαβαμε τις προαλλες!!!κ οποιος φερει φωτογραφικη καλο θα ηταν να την εχει φορτισει πιο πριν!!!!  :winky:

----------


## COMASCO

τελικα ειστε πολυ πιο τυχεροι εσεις οι ''αθηναιοι''!!!αν και δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η πολη!βλεπω εχει αρκετα πλεονεκτηματα!οσοι-οσες πατε!περιμενουμε φωτο!!!

----------


## jk21

συντομα Γιωργο θα γινει και αυτο.

ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ εσυ θα εχεις κοντα σου πιστευω τον ΣΥΚΒΕ .συνηθως νομιζω γινεται στην πτολεμαιδα η εκδηλωση ... θα ενημερωθεις συντομα

----------


## teo24

> θα το κανουμε σαν συναντηση???


Ωρα και σημειο συναντησης περιμενω.Ηθελα να την κανω κι εγω αυτην την προταση.Αντε να δουμε και την Ρια.

----------


## ninos

εαν εκείνο το ΣΚ είμαι Αθήνα, μέσα και εγω για την έκθεση !!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Αν ειναι και ειμαι αθηναι, οπωσδηποτε,...* :Character0005:

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ λεω... ΑΝ .... γινεται λογω εργασιας.... αν καταφερω να το σκασω.... θα παρω το Βικακι μου με τον Φαμπιο, την Φροσω, τον Κιρκο, την Φλατζα και κανενα δυο ακομη κ  θα παμε να κανουμε μια επειδειξη!!!! χααχχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## jk21

Μητσαρα μου !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! μου ελλειψες !!! να το ξερουν ολοι !  αντε να τελειωνεις !!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ισως είμαι εκεί και ώς συμμετεχων, αν προλάβουν και βαφτούν τα σίσκιν μου!

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους,αλλα τις πρωτιες στα δικα μας παιδια χαχαχα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Να μας έρθετε ..να μας έρθετε .
Πάντοτε κρύβει όμορφες εκπλήξεις και έχει ενδιαφέρον η έκθεση του Π.Σ.Ε.Π.Π.

----------


## jk21

Νικολα θα κατεβασεις πουλια ;

----------


## PAIANAS

Tι να κατεβάσω ρε ?..καναρίνια ?..ιεροσυλία !

Καρδερίνες balcanica ''απαγορεύονται'',οπότε θα παρηγορηθώ με τα σισκινάκια του Γιώργου ..

----------


## jk21

ειναι και αυτο ... το ξεχασα .που να μου αφησει μυαλο η κοινη μας κιτρινομαυρη πληγη ..  παντως για καρδερινες μου ηρθε στο μυαλο .οχι καναρια ... θα με φαει η αισιοδοξια ...

----------


## geam

> αν δεν παω παλι με καμμια αδεια μπαταρια στη μηχανη ... οπως στη συναντηση μας στο αλσος περιστεριου  θα εχουμε σιγουρα και φωτογραφιες .απο οτι ξερω καποια μελη μας θα ειναι και διαγωνιζομενοι ! η ΡΙΑ (ria ) πχ ειναι απο παλια στον συλλογο με τα παραδεισακια της !



μην ξεχνας πως και πέρυσι στην Καλλιθέα άφησες φώτα ανοιχτά, αδειασε η μπαταρία, κι έψαχνες καλώδια.... 
να τα λέμε κι αυτά...
:-)

----------


## jk21

ενα μυαλο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν ξερω ακομα ποια μερα, αλλα θα παω οπωσδηποτε. Ελπιζω να δω κανεναν...

----------


## jk21

καθως θα πλησιαζει η ημερομηνια εναρξης ,γιατι τωρα λιγοι μπορουν να ξερουν ακριβως την μερα που βολευει ,θα ανοιξουμε νεο θεμα (ειτε εδω αν θελετε ,αν και καλα ειναι ξεχωρο ) οπου θα δηλωσουμε ποτε βολευει τον καθενα που εχει σκοπο να παει .ετσι ισως καθοριστει μια ή και δυο συναντησεις διαφορετικη ημερας ,ωστε και μαζι να παρακολουθησουμε την εκθεση ,και αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα και ο χρονος σε καποιους να επακολουθησει και κανενα καφεδακι

----------


## CyberPanos

Μια ερώτηση,
Θα συμμετάσχουν και παπαγάλοι η οχι?

----------


## jk21

ο ΠΣΕΕΠ νομιζω ειναι ο μοναδικος συλλογος με παπαγαλους στην ελλαδα ! ναι θα υπαρχει σαφως συμμετοχη

----------


## vicky_ath

Εννοείται πως συμμετέχουν και παπαγάλοι!
*Δημήτρη συγχρονιστήκαμε...!

----------


## Panosfx

Οπα κι εγω μεσα!Δεν ξερω ακομα σιγουρα μερα κι ωρα αλλα με καποιον θα συγχρονιστω.
Πρωι προς μεσημερι Κυριακης μαλλον το κοβω...

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ αν καποια στιμη γνωριζεις ποτε ,το δηλωνεις αν θες εδω *Συναντήσεις μελών για επίσκεψη στην έκθεση του ΠΣΕΕΠ*

----------


## jk21

τα αποτελεσματα του διαγωνισμου

http://www.fogr.gr/shows/2012/psepp/nikites.pdf

----------

